# Any not so shy plecos?



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

The 1st week we had our common pleco we maybe saw him once but now a days we see him almost every day. How long have you had them?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

My Gold Nugget pleco is almost always out and about, but I don't think that is the norm...


----------



## Jericho199 (Mar 18, 2011)

Albino Bristlenose pleco. Very outgoing.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Jericho199 said:


> Albino Bristlenose pleco. Very outgoing.


Agree 100%. I have 1 in my 180 I see all the time. Cave poop is the only indication I still have a common plec in there too


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

my clown plecos are hiding artists, small size and beautiful body marking though.

Any more small size outgoing plecos besides Albino Bristlenose?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

my clown used to love to come out !!! i miss that little guy


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

my blue eyed yellow ancistrus are ALWAYS out and doing things. Also very visible since they're the color of a lemon. They stay small though, around 4 inches.


----------



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

My non-albino bristlenose just doesn't seem to notice that anything exists but him. He only notices if another fish pokes at him, and he gets all RAWR. He doesn't hide, but he's not all LOOK AT ME. it's just... he doesn't CARE. I don't see him too often though, and I'm usually kinda AHHHH if he's at front, which he does on occasion.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I see my 3 Bristlenoses all the time... All 3 at once. Occasionally just 2.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Most of the uncommon L plecs will nearly hide 90% of the time which sucks because they look the best.

Its mainly the common BN's varieties that are outgoing. Mine doesnt even care if i poke it, it just looks at me.


----------



## koldsoup (Feb 21, 2011)

+1 for BNs. Mine are always out and about, especially when there's food.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

shy? LOL


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

mine head for cover as soon as there is any movement outside of the tank. The only time I see them is if I sit still for 10 minutes or so. My three line corys do the same thing. It might be because they are in the basement fish room and there is never any movement or people there. All of the fish are skittish except the Endlers and Albino Corydoras.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

I have super red BN available, not quite as good looking as my leopard frogs but I never see those either. Same with my 333's and 340's, or pretty much any Hypancistrus species, also including the overpriced zebras. I also have a couple of whiptail cats; they aren't particularly shy, but not very active either.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I find BN plecos to be out a lot. I had a rubber nose that I saw a good amount of the time. I have a 5 year old clown Pleco that comes out for food only. I had a big cool looking Ancistrus ranunculus (L034) "Medusa Pleco" that stupid fish was not cheap and I never ever saw her. All I would see was her poop everywhere. so I returned her to the store. 

You could try a small group of pit bull plecos they are a lot like otos. So cute and really neat.


----------



## causemisahastheeyes (Feb 28, 2010)

I never see my L333s or L201s unless the lights are dim and it is feeding time. But overall I do see my L144 bristlenose and standard brown ones jetting around. The only key I've found is to leave out algae wafers or zucchini/lettuce.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Goldie plecos are great, but will get too big eventually, but that will take years. One of the best behaviors of most of the group.


----------

